# What G.skill memory would you chose? (with Poll)



## Tomgang (Sep 30, 2019)

As i am closing in to a upgrade to a new platform for the first time in over 10 years and make the final move away from my beloved X58 system. I desided to go for something more special and a bit overkill machine for my current needs, but as i have my pc for years. I also want a pc that can last for years. And so i will be upgrading to a Ryzen 3950X and a Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Hero motherboard.

But I cut use some help to pick memory, i have already set for spec as they are the same and prices shut be more or less the same as well. The only difference is pure appearance. One kit is the typical black/silver neo ram and the other is the more (bling bling) royal silver kit. I want others opinion about, is the royal ram to much bling and go for the neo or would you guys say the royal would suit well with the motherboard.

I am chosing between G.skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600MHz CL14-15-15-35 1.45V 32GB (4x8GB) kit









						F4-3600C14Q-32GTZNB - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL14-15-15-35 1.45V 32GB (4x8GB) Engineered and optimized for full compatibility on the latest AMD Ryzen platforms, Trident Z Neo brings unparalleled DRAM memory performance and vibrant RGB lighting to any gaming PC or workstation with latest AMD Ryzen CPUs and AMD DDR4...




					www.gskill.com
				




And Trident Z Royal in silver DDR4-3600MHz CL14-15-15-35 1.45V 32GB (4x8GB) as the silver kit is better suited for the motherboard than the gold kit i think.









						F4-3600C14Q-32GTRSB - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Royal DDR4-3600 CL14-15-15-35 1.45V 32GB (4x8GB) Trident Z Royal is the latest addition to the Trident Z flagship family and features a crown jewel design. Meticulously crafted to display just the right amount of light refraction, the patented crystalline light bar scatters the RGB...




					www.gskill.com


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 30, 2019)

Neo because... it's not ugly like Royal?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 30, 2019)

I think the option of..."neither" should be added to the poll.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 30, 2019)

Neither, have a look at Patriot Viper Steel instead, it'll save you a ton of money. Hynix CJR is a good option with Ryzen 3000.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 30, 2019)

It seems there are a clear winner. Neo it is then. 




Liquid Cool said:


> I think the option of..."neither" should be added to the poll.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Liquid Cool



There is not neither on purpose. I have settle with one of these ram kits and ain't gonna changes that.



TheLostSwede said:


> Neither, have a look at Patriot Viper Steel instead, it'll save you a ton of money. Hynix CJR is a good option with Ryzen 3000.



As said to Liquid Cool. I have settle with one of these two kits. This round I have not gone for best value ram, but the kit with the best timings possible even throw price VS. Performance is not the best. This upgrade was never meant to be a best value built.


----------



## Vario (Sep 30, 2019)

Probably the Neo just because its less ostentatious, although both are a bit over the top.  Great choice of memory though, can't go wrong with G.Skill and their CL14 offerings.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 30, 2019)

I have a 16 GB TridentZ RGB kit on my Asus ROG Strix B450-F and I like them a lot so I would get the Neo kit.
But, I have seen the TridentZ Royal silver kit on a Black MB and I have to say it looked pretty good too.
The silver is more like chrome so it acted like a mirror.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 30, 2019)

I just bought the cl16 3600 Neo.  We'll see how it works tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2019)

Whatever is cheaper.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 30, 2019)

royal would look good in select builds - like if you were going for a black/gold or like a frozen themed build.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 30, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> There is not neither on purpose. I have settle with one of these ram kits and ain't gonna changes that.



Sounds fair enough.  Best of luck.

,

LC


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 30, 2019)

Vario said:


> Probably the Neo just because its less ostentatious, although both are a bit over the top.  Great choice of memory though, can't go wrong with G.Skill and their CL14 offerings.



G.Skill shut be on the good side. G.Skill 3600 MHz CL14 is as far I know, Samsung B-die memory. So yeah, that is a good choise. It's the B-die that is one of the reasons for I go after this specific ram.



NoJuan999 said:


> I have a 16 GB TridentZ RGB kit on my Asus ROG Strix B450-F and I like them a lot so I would get the Neo kit.
> But, I have seen the TridentZ Royal silver kit on a Black MB and I have to say it looked pretty good too.
> The silver is more like chrome so it acted like a mirror.



Yeah I like the royal, but is also afraid it might be to much and votes confirms that. So I will settle with the Neo.


phanbuey said:


> royal would look good in select builds - like if you were going for a black/gold or like a frozen themed build.
> 
> View attachment 132981



I am deffently not going for a black/gold setup. Mostly black with a hint of silver as there are a silver line going on the Motherboard I have chosen.

But good god no, not a frozen theme. Let the girls about that kind of stuff.


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 1, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> G.Skill shut be on the good side. G.Skill 3600 MHz CL14 is as far I know, Samsung B-die memory. So yeah, that is a good choise. It's the B-die that is one of the reasons for I go after this specific ram.



The 3600 CL 16 worked just dandy on the XMP profile in my x570 Taichi.  Manual tweaking will come later.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 1, 2019)

If you'r going to buy it for a ryzen 3000 series build then buy the neo cause it is the newest release by G skill built specifically for ZEN 2 CPUs compatibility according to their press release announcement


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 1, 2019)

If you have the option get the AORUS RGB ram. There's two versions. RD at the end of SKU/Parts number is Micron E die and only R is Samsung B die.

I originally wanted to get those but chepened out at the prospect of getting a RTX 2070. In the end got neither 

The brushed aluminium look with not too high profile with subtle RGB looks very professional. Only problem I foresaw was its rgb needs gigabyte software and/or won't work with msi/asus/asrock software like other rams. But since I don't have hands-on experience with it don't quote me on that.

Dunno where you're from but here the 2x8GB Samsung kit (without dummy kit sadly) is selling for $130. Though they're CL16 kits if that's a concern for you.


Aw you're looking at 3600 Mhz. Sorry about that. Nvm my comment then.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 1, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> It seems there are a clear winner. Neo it is then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best timings for Intel ≠ best timings for AMD.
You also, ideally, want to run 3800MHz 1:1:1 on Ryzen 3000.
Unless you can hit 15-15-15 type timings, B-dies aren't better.
See this thread








						Samsung, Hynix and Micron memory scaling on Ryzen 3000
					

I figured I'd share this here, as I think quite a few people would be interested in reading this and it's the first site I've seen that has done a comparison between different memory types on Ryzen 3000.  It would seem that there's a difference between the various memory types, even if it's...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 1, 2019)

look at the spec  then buy the cheaper one


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 1, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> The 3600 CL 16 worked just dandy on the XMP profile in my x570 Taichi.  Manual tweaking will come later.



Good to know that XMP works as it seems many has problem with XMP on ryzen 3000. Thanks for the update.



TheLostSwede said:


> Best timings for Intel ≠ best timings for AMD.
> You also, ideally, want to run 3800MHz 1:1:1 on Ryzen 3000.
> Unless you can hit 15-15-15 type timings, B-dies aren't better.
> See this thread
> ...



Your are right about 3800 MHz is the ideally to run. But it also means the infinity fabrik needs to run at 1900 MHz and as far i know, only a few chips can do that. While most cpu´s can run IF at 1800 MHz at 3600 MHz memory. I chose 3600 MHz because of that. I dont want to spend ekstra money on memory running 3800 MHz for just end op with a CPU that cant run higher than 3600 MHz. I will try with ram to manuel tune the ram to 3733 or 3800 MHz an lose timings a bit an see if my chip i get can run IF at 1850 or 1900 MHz.

Else i might try raise volt to 1.5 as B-die seems to can handle it and try to lower timings from 14-15-15-35 to 14-14-14-32 or some thing like that at 3600 MHz.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 1, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Your are right about 3800 MHz is the ideally to run. But it also means the infinity fabrik needs to run at 1900 MHz and as far i know, only a few chips can do that. While most cpu´s can run IF at 1800 MHz at 3600 MHz memory. I chose 3600 MHz because of that. I dont want to spend ekstra money on memory running 3800 MHz for just end op with a CPU that cant run higher than 3600 MHz. I will try with ram to manuel tune the ram to 3733 or 3800 MHz an lose timings a bit an see if my chip i get can run IF at 1850 or 1900 MHz.
> 
> Else i might try raise volt to 1.5 as B-die seems to can handle it and try to lower timings from 14-15-15-35 to 14-14-14-32 or some thing like that at 3600 MHz.



That was an early assessment, but it seems like most chips can do that, or at least 1866MHz for 3733MHz RAM.
You're going for a 3950X, so that should have the very best of I/O dies and CCDs, so I doubt this should be an issue in your case.
No need to spend extra money, I got my $89 RAM running at 3800MHz 16-19-16-19-36...
Hence why I suggest you look at some other options, as you're just burning cash for the sake of it, but that's something you're free to do, I'm just offering some advice...
In all fairness, it might not work with four sticks, although some guy at Tom's claimed four sticks give you better performance somehow.

These are my results with a 3800X.






And these are from the G.Skill press release, with a 3900X.













						G.SKILL Releases Optimized DDR4-3800 CL14 Memory Kit for AMD Ryzen 3000 & X570 Platform
					

G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd., the world's leading manufacturer of extreme performance memory and gaming peripherals, is releasing a highly optimized, extremely low latency Trident Z Neo series DDR4-3800MHz CL14 RGB memory kit in 16 GB (8 GB x2) and 32 GB (8 GB x4) capacities for...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 1, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> That was an early assessment, but it seems like most chips can do that, or at least 1866MHz for 3733MHz RAM.
> You're going for a 3950X, so that should have the very best of I/O dies and CCDs, so I doubt this should be an issue in your case.
> No need to spend extra money, I got my $89 RAM running at 3800MHz 16-19-16-19-36...
> Hence why I suggest you look at some other options, as you're just burning cash for the sake of it, but that's something you're free to do, I'm just offering some advice...
> ...



Hmm yeah that dosent look so bad. If i can push IF to 1900 MHz on that 3950X i get and if i can push 3600 MHz 14-15-15-35 to 3800 MHz 14-16-16-36 at 1.5 volts. That would really be the best possible ryzen 3000 setup possible i think money can buy. Only time can tell. Have to wait for november to AMD to release it.

I also just compared your aida64 test with G.skill aida64 test and there read/write speed seems significantly higher than your 3800 MHz setup. That might be the lower timings showing the benefit right there. Not to shabby frankly if i can get my 3600 to 3800 14-16-16-36. That would be awesome. Now i cant wait to try it out. Jess the wait for 3950X is unbarable


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 1, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Hmm yeah that dosent look so bad. If i can push IF to 1900 MHz on that 3950X i get and if i can push 3600 MHz 14-15-15-35 to 3800 MHz 14-16-16-36 at 1.5 volts. That would really be the best possible ryzen 3000 setup possible i think money can buy. Only time can tell. Have to wait for november to AMD to release it.
> 
> I also just compared your aida64 test with G.skill aida64 test and there read/write speed seems significantly higher than your 3800 MHz setup. That might be the lower timings showing the benefit right there. Not to shabby frankly if i can get my 3600 to 3800 14-16-16-36. That would be awesome. Now i cant wait to try it out. Jess the wait for 3950X is unbarable


I'm at 1.36V for the RAM...

Yes, the lower timings should give some additional performance, but keep in mind the single and dual CCD CPU's are different, so there might be some difference there too. Obviously my write speeds are going to be significantly slower due to this. Again, keep in mind that it might not work with four modules, like what you're planning on doing. This might give you some more insight, although not all of it makes sense to me. Tom's seemingly didn't try 3800MHz, but they did get 3733MHz going, at 16-16-16-36, but at 2T.








						Ryzen Above: Best Memory Settings for AMD's 3000 CPUs, Tested
					

Is Ryzen 3000 optimized for DDR4-3200? What if we want more? We examine everything from frequency to rank count to nail down optimal settings.




					www.tomshardware.com
				



One other thing to keep in mind is the motherboard, as there's a difference between boards with T-topology and boards with daisy chained memory slots. In your case, T-topology might be better, since you're going for four DIMMs, as it should be more stable, but it won't overclock as well/high.
Have a look here for suitable boards - 
	

			https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504
		

Good luck with whatever you chose to do, but I'm not sure spending an extra few hundred bucks is going to make a huge difference. Each to their own though.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 1, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I'm at 1.36V for the RAM...
> 
> Yes, the lower timings should give some additional performance, but keep in mind the single and dual CCD CPU's are different, so there might be some difference there too. Obviously my write speeds are going to be significantly slower due to this. Again, keep in mind that it might not work with four modules, like what you're planning on doing. This might give you some more insight, although not all of it makes sense to me. Tom's seemingly didn't try 3800MHz, but they did get 3733MHz going, at 16-16-16-36, but at 2T.
> 
> ...



True about the difference with daisy chain and t-topology. There will be differences in overclock capabilities. Overclock shutten be a problem as I will never go higher than 3800 mhz or go less maybe even.

I am well aware of that this is far from best value ram and as I said before. This new build was never ment to be a value build and besides after over 10 year stuck to the same platform. I am so ready to go on a spending frenzy on hardware. 

If value what's main priority, I had gone for cheaper board, cpu and ram off cause.


----------

